# DA Polisher advice



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Hi Guys am thinking of investing in a machine polisher but dont really want to spend out too much in the first instance.

I've found this kit on ebay and was wondering what your opinions were on it???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ZFE-710W-Dual ... 27e098487d

Cheers


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Personally I think it looks like a decent kit and a bargain.
I bought something similar from a German eBay seller for around the same price, except that was an auction. Price is normally £119.
Good find I reckon, but search the web to see if there are any reviews.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I personally prefer a rotary (but do have a DA as well)

Results are seen much faster, but more care needs to be taken initially till you get the feel of it

I picked up my rotary from Clas Ohlson for about £40 including a few accessories, pads and backing plates and it works like a dream and equally matches (if not out performs) the 3M rotary I picked up used a little while back to see what the difference was


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I can't see it has soft start. Normally the sign of a good DA I thought.
Looks like a lot of free kit for the money, which makes you wonder how much the machine is actually worth.
On paper however, looks ok doesn't it. I often wonder how much difference you'd notice between a £40 DA and a £250.....

What I've just said could be total rubbish, and totally irrelevant, but I like typing


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

Quick update. Have ended up ordering the one in the link below. Found some great reports on Detailing world and you get lots for your money. A great starter pack !! although the polish included is supposed to be pants ! (not an issue as I have some megs )

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008 ... UTF8&psc=1

Cheers

Chris


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks great, very much like the kit I bought (which I mentioned earlier). Except that yours includes some compound as well.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

RudeBadger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick update. Have ended up ordering the one in the link below. Found some great reports on Detailing world and you get lots for your money. A great starter pack !! although the polish included is supposed to be pants ! (not an issue as I have some megs )
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the link Chris...I've been looking around and now have one of these on its' way 

Just hoping for a return to fine weather for the weekend :!:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I haven't really used mine in anger yet but before I do I need to find out which pad is for what :?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

My advise would be to get a panel from a scrap yard (any panel, but preferably one off an Audi and in your cars colour) and practice on that first before touching your car.

That way you get used to how your polisher, pads and polish work together on a panel that'll be painted in your colour, with your hardness of paint (Audi, BMW and Mercs are famous for having quite hard paint, Japanese cars softer paint that requires less effort to correct).

I've a panel from an A4 saloon in the garden (still - 18 months later!) which cost about £10, was in a rough and scratched condition but which gave me a good understanding of how hard it is to get marks out of an Audis paint (before proceeding and potentially ruining my car)


----------



## RetroPug (Apr 17, 2014)

RudeBadger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick update. Have ended up ordering the one in the link below. Found some great reports on Detailing world and you get lots for your money. A great starter pack !! although the polish included is supposed to be pants ! (not an issue as I have some megs )
> 
> ...


Hi, did you get a chance to use as yet? Looking to buy and wondered what you thought?

Cheers
John.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

I have used mine John.

I was an absolute DA machine novice and the leaflet that came with the machine is in German. I typed a few lines into Google translator to see if there was anything I needed to know :roll: but did not come across anything over and above what can be found on You tube :!:

I resorted to using the speed suggestions stated on the Amazon website as a guide and set to work on my sons old Pug (dark blue) and then my wife's Fiat500 (red). Both came out really well before trying it for just a waxing of the TT.

For me this was a great kit


----------



## SarahBlackTT (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't expect the paint to be hard just because it's an Audi

My 61 reg TT is not hard paint at all. It hasn't had a respray but was a right pain when it was machined a few months ago.

A professional detailer (friend of a friend) has just done a new TT and he said that was soft as butter as well so Audi paint isn't always hard (as I was led to believe on DW before I bought the TT)


----------

